# Remembering Veterans



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Being Nov 11, 2013 I thought I would take some time to remember.

My Dad - Guadalupe Mejia - Sergeant US Army WWII.











My Father-In-Law Jack Myrick US Navy - on board USS Enterprise Dec 7, 1941.










My Uncle Ramon Mejia US Army - KIA Battle of the Bulge

My Brothers - 
Ramon Mejia US Army - Pleiku Vietnam 1967
Luis Mejia US Army, 1968 - 2007 - Vietnam, Korea, Desert Storm, Operation Iraqi Freedom 
John Mejia US Army - Hardship Tour Italy 1969

My Cousins
Michael Molina US Army - KIA Vietnam
George Velasquez US Army Airborne 1970
David Mejia USAF 1968David Rodriguez US Army 1970


My nephews
Damien Costa - US Marines
Jesus Mejia - US Marines
Andres Mejia - US Marines
Kellen Foster - US Marines

And still active
Major Louis Mejia - US Marines - Operation Enduring Freedom 2012

The Flag I'm flying today



















The flag on display in my house










The shirt I'm wearing today










And the boots brought back from Iraq that I am wearing today










Thanks to all who have served 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy! great idea! 

Here is my Dad, US Navy, 1959 to 1961,
He served on the "USS Fort Mandan, LSD-21", mostly in the Mediterranean, as a signalman.










Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy for the idea.







Your family has been deeply involved with the military. A salute to all of them who served and are serving.

Scot, nice picture of your Dad. Thank you for posting. My thanks to your family for his service.









My son Thomas. US Army 1st CAV DIV, Iraq, March 2004












Almost 47 years ago, in the Mekong Delta....Operation Coronado II, August 1967. US Army, 9th INF DIV, Moblie Riverine Force










Just kids then.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I read today that the last Doolittle Raiders have held what they say will be the last reunion. 3 of the 4 surviving members gathered with the families of the raiders and that this would be the last gathering. 

May there service and that of all veterans never be forgotten.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy 238th Birthday to all the Marines out there and Happy Veteran's Day to all that have served and to those that waited for them at home. 
We will always remember.

L/Cpl Wheeler, HMM-161, Quang Tri, RVN 1968



SGM Wheeler, Perfume Palace, Camp Slayer, Iraq 2007



It runs in the family

J.H Wheeler, Marines, France 1918 - 1919
R.J. Wheeler Sr., Marines, South Pacific 1942 - 1945
R.J. Wheeler Jr, Marines, Vietnam 1965


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tommy didn't know you lived in Ma. 
US Navy 68 -72 
remember the WALL 

Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My Grandfather was in the Army in WWI, in France! 

MY father and I saw different duty - both in the Navy.. 

My Dad was sent to the U.S.S. ARIZONA, after Pearl Harbor when the BIG Battleship was refurbished and sent out to the Pacific for the duration of WWII, including sitting in the Sea of Japan, during the signing of the peace treaty... 

Since many of you were on the ground, it is a good thing a few of us were in the air watching the Ruskies and their submersibles... ! 
I flew as a Radar Op. in a nice big P-3 Orion... U.S.N.R. - 1969 - 1975 

My Second marriage provided three grown daughters, one of whom served in the Army, in a Chemical unit, tracking exposure and such..in the first Iraq visit....She spent 10 years with the Army. 

So indeed - Thank you all for your time!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tommy 

That is a wonderful family history to be proud of. 

My recent family service includes my father, commissioned in the Horse cavalry in 1930, served in WW2, and as a reserve office until 1956, retired as an LTC; my brother who served in Artillery Survey on the DMZ in Viet Nam in 1968-69, left as a SP5; and myself, serving in the reserve components [USAR, AZARNG,VAARNG] for 22 years, 1970-92, retiring as a SGM. 

Thank you... every one who has served, especially those in combat on the receiving end of incoming fire. 

Today we had a steam up on the IE&W Railway to commemorate Veterans Day. We had 21 runners including 12 veterans from the Army, Navy, and Marine Corps, representing a total of 194 years of service. Expect video later from CPO Scott McDonald and Charles Bednarik, and photos from Jerry Bohandler.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Today means a lot to me, I had three uncles and a dad who served during WWII. One uncle I never got to know, he was killed then a bomb hit his destroyer escort during the Anzio landing. The others survived. One uncle was in the Army Air Force on Saipan, and the other was in the Navy. Dad was in the Chemical Corp and spent most of the war at Edgewood Arsenal in Maryland. They were all great guys and I'll always miss them. 

One memory I have of that time, is when I was 4 or 5, DAD arranged with someone at the signal tower in Edgewood for me to climb up in the the cab of a GG1 when we went up to visit him. I now have a GG1 and I think of that moment every time I take it out to.

Today was a great day at the Stapleton's. There were a lot of beautiful trains running, both NG and SG. I took out a train of Aristo heavyweights and a mallet and tried to recreate a troop train from WWII or the Korean War era. 

Thanks guys for your service.

Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 11 Nov 2013 05:05 PM 
My Grandfather was in the Army in WWI, in France! 

MY father and I saw different duty - both in the Navy.. 

My Dad was sent to the U.S.S. ARIZONA, after Pearl Harbor when the BIG Battleship was refurbished and sent out to the Pacific for the duration of WWII, including sitting in the Sea of Japan, during the signing of the peace treaty... 

Since many of you were on the ground, it is a good thing a few of us were in the air watching the Ruskies and their submersibles... ! 
I flew as a Radar Op. in a nice big P-3 Orion... U.S.N.R. - 1969 - 1975 

My Second marriage provided three grown daughters, one of whom served in the Army, in a Chemical unit, tracking exposure and such..in the first Iraq visit....She spent 10 years with the Army. 

So indeed - Thank you all for your time!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 


USS Arizona? ?? Thats kinda impossible seeing its currently the Pearl Harbor memorial .... Nevada maybe or Pennsylvania? ?? Only the Arizona and Oklahoma were damaged beyond repair. The others were raised and were reconditioned and served with distinction particularly at the Battle of the Surigao Straight where the battlewagons finally got their revenge pounding the Japanese fleet ship to ship, and most were in Tokyo Harbor on VJ day, in a particularly in-your-face to the Imperial Japanese military representatives.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for jogging my memories... 

USS TENNESSEE 

D


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

While Dirk was digging in the dirt like he was in the infantry (those holes are way too small to hide in, by the way) the Vet's Day Parade was happening in Sierra Vista. Small group from the Ft. Huachcua Sergeants Major Assoc. made the hike while numerous others were there as members of the many military organizations represented.




A note to fellow SGM Stapleton, AKA Dr. Rivet. Drop me a line with your address and I'll send you one of our assoc. hats


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw...mostly yesterday I just did some grade re-checking.. 
How I got closer to the loop crossover height differences.. 
Still stuing on it in my minds computer however... 
Always playing the mental game called ... " What IF's" .... 

Happy day to all.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Speaking of fox holes...If I needed to duck fer some cover here ... 
There are plenty of mine shafts still open to jump in.. 

Dont need to work that hard when ya gots a hole 'r two already handy nearby!! 

D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk I found these image online, Tokyo Harbor, September 2, 1945 



















I recall reading a comment by a member of the Japanese military contingent, on looking out at the vast armada of US naval and immeasurable air forces swarming above Tokyo and spread out across the harbor during the hours leading up to the official surrender ceremony, that only then did it really truly hit home among the Japanese dignitaries, that once the US had turned its industrial might into a vast war machine that they were doomed beyond measure from the very start.

Also I found this: USS Tennessee, 1945










And yes, she was one of the battlewagons that slammed the Japanese task force at the Battle of the Surigao Straights.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

1965-1969 3 years, 9 months, 5 days, 2 hours, 15 minutes. Loved every minute of it!









My dad did some amazing things in WW2. It's amazing he survived.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes..the Japanese. Woke the Sleeping Giant... 

Great additions on the battle wagons, thanks VS... 

Guess I also forgot yesterday to mention the oldest daughter and SiL are members in the Coast Guard. Currently stationed out of Kodiak, AK. I think they are looking forward to a duty station reassignment, sometime next year! Maybe we,ll see the 3 grandkids again someday... 

Dirk


----------

